
The Real War on Science - rch
http://www.city-journal.org/html/real-war-science-14782.html
======
mudil
Political science is a joke. Scientists who supposedely study this science are
nothing more than left ideologues. Consider this. According to the latest 2010
census, 72% of African American kids are born to single mothers. How is it not
a failure of political science that in the 21st century the political science
cannot deliver results, via appropriate legislations, that will actually be
beneficial to black minority? By the same reasoning, it's a failure of
representation by Democrats, who represent blacks through and through.

------
alphapapa
Very well-written article. The examples he gives of studies which supposedly
show right-wing prejudice are amazing in how biased the _studies_ themselves
are!

> For instance, one study explored ethical decision making by asking people
> whether they would formally support a female colleague’s complaint of sexual
> harassment. There was no way to know if the complaint was justified, but
> anyone who didn’t automatically side with the woman was put in the unethical
> category. Another study asked people whether they believed that “in the long
> run, hard work usually brings a better life”—and then classified a yes
> answer as a “rationalization of inequality.” Another study asked people if
> they agreed that “the Earth has plenty of natural resources if we just learn
> how to develop them”—a view held by many experts in resource economics, but
> the psychologists pathologized it as a “denial of environmental realities.”

And, of course, this story gets downvoted on HN. Not big surprise. :/

